# November's Photo Challenge



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay, I had a few ideas for the theme.  Perhaps my last one was more restrictive, and so, this time, I've gone for something that should give people a wider range of subjects to choose from.  The theme for November is...


*THREE*

_*Triangles, triumvirates, triplets, thirds.  Literal or metaphorical.  If it's trine, it's fine.  
*_​


The same rules as always apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on or around the 27th of the month
- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)
- the winner must post a new challenge within a reasonable timeframe (preferably within a couple of days)



_Good luck!_


----------



## Wybren (Nov 2, 2009)

Oooh this will be a very thought provoking one! Nice one Seph


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2009)

gah Seph stop reading my mind... and here I am trying to apply the Rule of Thirds and you go make a thread on threes


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to apologises for entirely dropping off the face of the earth last month - I didn't even vote (though you were a deserved winner, Seph!). But I really like this challenge theme, so I'll be in the thick of it. Plus I just got me a new lens, so will be whipping it out at the drop of a hat. My camera, that is...


----------



## BookStop (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats on the win, Seph. 3 is quite a lovely number and just perfect for the next challenge.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll get the ball rolling with this shot of 3 parasol fungi I found the other day while out walking with Katie. Had to crouch down as low as I could, squint thru the viewfinder and got mud on me trousers! Oh how we suffer for our art...


----------



## Lioness (Nov 3, 2009)

Ooh! Three is my favourite number!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 3, 2009)

Great theme Seph!!! I'm hoping to have some time this month to take some photos, its been awhile.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 3, 2009)

My first entry. I call it The Three Tenners.
Sorry. Couldn't resist


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 4, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> My first entry. I call it The Three Tenners.
> Sorry. Couldn't resist




Go Compare…


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 4, 2009)

My second one-3 daises staring at the sun.
The name Daisy is a corruption of the words Day's Eye for their habit of only opening when the sun shines.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 4, 2009)

Like the gradual unfolding there, Larry...


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers Py.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 6, 2009)

Heres one from me. They are the sails of a Trimaran, hence my three. I interpreted it very loosely.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad everyone likes the theme.  Some cool pics so far.  Looking forward to seeing plenty more.  



And nice Scottish tenners, Foxbat.  That's _proper _money.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm, this sounds like it'll be good challenge!  I've got a few ideas in mind, so we'll see how they turn out.   There are already some good pics here!

Congrats on winning the last challenge, Seph!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 7, 2009)

When I first saw this month's challenge, an old Scottish song came to mind:
_Three Craws (sat upon a wa')_

Unfortunately, I couldn't find three craws willing to pose for me. Like the fourth craw - they werenae there at a' 

These ducks will have to do instead


----------



## Talysia (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, those are lovely, Foxbat!

Here's my first entry this month:


----------



## The Ace (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Tal, I still remember swallowing one of those things.


----------



## zaelyel (Nov 9, 2009)

First try^-^


----------



## BookStop (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG, Z, that's precious!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 11, 2009)

My first entry:


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 13, 2009)

Many matches gave their life in the construction of this picture...

...the first few entirely my fault, as I was writing the damn' number backwards...


----------



## UltraCulture (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice Hoops, as are all the others.

Must admit I'm struggling with this one.


----------



## zaelyel (Nov 14, 2009)

Requires some deep and profound thoughts...


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 16, 2009)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> My first entry:


 
Ooh nice Mammilaria there!


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice pics everyone.

So far my votes with Hoopy, quite imaginative actually.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, Leisha, _nice_

The lines, and colours, and the squareness. Woah. Appeals to my inner geologist. Pretties...


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> When I first saw this month's challenge, an old Scottish song came to mind:
> _Three Craws (sat upon a wa')_
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn't find three craws willing to pose for me. Like the fourth craw - they werenae there at a'



I haven't heard that song since I was a kid!   


Some great pictures.  Taly's thrupenny bits are cool, Hoopy's '3' is on fire (see what I did there?), and Lady W's Mammilaria is lookin' good!  (Am I allowed to say that?!  )

I always love ducks.  And I love what Leish has done with the bismuth.  Bismuth is awesome stuff.

I liked Zaelyel's puzzle, too.  Took me a minute, but I got there in the end....... 


Hoping to see plenty more entries over the final week!


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, you two!

When I was reading up on bismuth before I chose the photo, I discovered it's trivalent. Couldn't have picked a better subject! 


Anyway, my last entry:


----------



## Wybren (Nov 21, 2009)

* Falls down laughing*
SNAP!! LOL 
Oh well as I dont have anything else  this month I am going to post it anyway.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2009)

Of all the threes in all the places in all the world.......


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 21, 2009)

Whoa! Wy, I can't believe it! Are you my twin??? 

I asked my dad if he thought the shot was worth entering, and you know what he said? "It's almost impossible to get three bees together like that. You should enter it."



Should've gone with my other favourite, the doors one.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 21, 2009)

Its funny Leish, I was taking photos yesterday morning before we headed home, and saw the 3 bees and thought "Whoa 3 bees, you dont often see that, it would be great for the challenge"  

If only I could have got 3 fish in a tree that would have been great!


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 22, 2009)

My first entry - not entirely happy with it, though, a bit blown out at the left, not much I could do to save it, unfortunately...


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice framing, though.  Nice building.  And good to see a pic from you.  


Where is that?


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the church is called St. Stephens, and it's here in Brisbane.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought it was in Brisbane - the Qld coat of arms was a bit of clue, but I thought it could have been a government building because of the other coats of arms.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 22, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> I think the church is called St. Stephens, and it's here in Brisbane.


Wow, that's a beautiful looking facade. Reminds me of the myriad churches and older style building we have here in Melbourne.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh wow, I love the bees!

Here is my second entry.  It's a bit old - I found it in one of my photo folders, and couldn't remember how it got there, but it seemed to fit the bill.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 23, 2009)

Three Fringed Lilies


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 24, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Three Fringed Lilies


Nice shot Rosemary. They remind me of Tradescantia!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 24, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> I think the church is called St. Stephens, and it's here in Brisbane.



It's lovely.  I'd like to see the whole building.  And the inside, too.  



Nice griffins, Taly! 



I'm still struggling for inspiration, which is ironic, since I picked the theme.  I'll try and get something taken over the next couple of days, if I can somehow wrest an idea out of my brain.  :S


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 24, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Nice shot Rosemary. They remind me of Tradescantia!



Thanks AE!  They are Thysanotus multiflorus


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 28, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Ooh nice Mammilaria there!


 


Sephiroth said:


> ... and Lady W's Mammilaria is lookin' good! (Am I allowed to say that?! )


 
I think you can say that Seph, and thanks to you both! 

Voting will be posted up shortly.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 28, 2009)

Another great showing of entries this month. Definately some great shots, as always! The rules for the voting are as follows:



****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 


**Please do not vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Monday 11/30 (Arizona time)**​ 

The winner will decide the challenge theme for December! 




* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Go Vote!*​


----------



## Talysia (Nov 28, 2009)

Some really good entries this month!  I loved Hoopy's fiery 3, as well as Leisha and Wy's bees and Cul's arches, but my vote goes to Foxbat's three tenners.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 29, 2009)

Hoopy for me. It was a close one, though. Lot of good shots.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 29, 2009)

Hoopy for me with her fiery three


----------



## Pyan (Nov 29, 2009)

Ditto, for the imaginativeness of the idea, and the use of camera features.

I liked Foxbat's "Three Tenners" as well....


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 29, 2009)

Gotta say that I really liked Rosie's flowers. It was one of those pictures that just caught my eye when I first saw it and wouldn't let go.

Also rather liked Fox's three ducks.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Hoopy!

I like AE's Three Daisies and the Three Toadstools.  Loved the colours and clarity in both.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 30, 2009)

I really like Wybren's bees


----------



## UltraCulture (Nov 30, 2009)

Great pics all, I struggled with this theme.

Anyhoos my vote goes to Hoops.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 30, 2009)

This month it was between AE's mushrooms, and Foxbat's 'Three Tenners'. In the end, I went for Foxbat. Honorable mention also goes to Cul for his building shot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2009)

Hoops three one for me two.  

No, wait... that's not right....  


There were a lot of great pictures this month.  I thought Hoopy's idea was both clever and well executed (in otherwords, "Wot Py said").  And the whole concept of things written in fire appeals to me on _so _many levels.  So... yeah.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Nov 30, 2009)

I voted for Foxbat's ducks but I also really liked Talysia's coins.

I thought Culwhch's building was great as well.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn naggit I missed the voting again! Would have voted for the Hoopster tho.


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 2, 2009)

Meh..what can I say? I voted for Hoopy all the way....


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 2, 2009)

Lady must have been detained, but Hoopy has won November's challenge! Congrats, and onto December!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 2, 2009)

Blimey, my little fiery three won, did it?

Well, thanks to everyone who voted for it. It's good to know that fifteen thousand matches didn't give their lives in vain.

Er...right...December's challenge...ye-esss....


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 3, 2009)

I was detained, so I apologize to Hoopy for the delayed congratulatory post.

With 33% of the vote, our wonderful winner for November is......



*HoopyFrood!!!*​ 

Congratulations Hoopy!!! Very creative shot this month. I see you have already posted the challenge for December, so see you all there!


----------

